# Starz On Demand



## tsrk30 (Jan 8, 2005)

I just came across channel 5747 Starz on Demand. No movies are available yet but I did not even know this channel was there. Does anyone have any information about it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It's not there yet.  Consider it an error that you can get into the system.


----------

